# 2012 International E.V. Expo



## michaelalexanderbosch (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is the link to a video about the Expo

http://youtu.be/-pRrmgFzPJc 

2012 International Electric Vehicle Expo in the United States. For more information on the 2012 or 2013 Expo please visit their website at http://evexpo.info


----------

